# YELLOW MALE BUDGIE FOUND IN HIGH LEGH



## Janet Holden- Ross

I found this little budgie - yellow with green and purple markings about an hour ago. He’s male. 
please call 0797 2009 358 if he is yours. proof of ownership required.


----------



## Blitz

I really dont think this is a good forum to put up a post like this. You do not say where you found him, or even which country so not sure anyone could claim him. I hope you have put it on your local facebook and local radio if you have one.


----------



## TriTri

Janet Holden- Ross said:


> I found this little budgie - yellow with green and purple markings about an hour ago. He's male.
> please call 0797 2009 358 if he is yours. proof of ownership required.


I hope the budgie can talk and give you its address


----------

